# Cornstarch shortage



## wooleybooger

Did you know about substitutes for cornstarh.?









6 Cornstarch Swaps for All Your Cooking and Baking Needs


These ingredients will save you when your supply runs dry.




www.bonappetit.com


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> Did you know about substitutes for cornstarh.?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Cornstarch Swaps for All Your Cooking and Baking Needs
> 
> 
> These ingredients will save you when your supply runs dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bonappetit.com


Did not know that. Thanks


----------



## lenaitch

We haven't seen a lot of shortages up here since Covid started, but I have noticed less choice in product sizes. Maybe it's container supply chain issues, a deliberate decision of the cornstarch supplier to reduce lines, a deliberate decision by the retailer, who knows.

Also, it is not uncommon here for stock to be low during or right after a long weekend.


----------



## Startingover

During pandemic I was careful about ensuring I had items on hand before holidays. Now I’m back to assuming I can run to the store and pickup anything.


----------



## Bud9051

Don't get too upset at expired dates. Those numbers don't mean the produce is bad, often just a "sell by" date. Irony, I have seen dates on cheese that were several years in the future. Maybe cheese gets better with age.

Bud


----------



## Startingover

Bud9051 said:


> Don't get too upset at expired dates. Those numbers don't mean the produce is bad, often just a "sell by" date. Irony, I have seen dates on cheese that were several years in the future. Maybe cheese gets better with age.
> 
> Bud


My kids tease me about this. They never pay attention to dates.


----------



## wooleybooger

The only thing you need to be concerned about AFAIK is gasoline. It deteriorates relatively quickly.









How Long Can Gas Sit in a Car Before it Goes Bad?


What happens to the gasoline inside vehicles when it stagnates for weeks or even months? How long can gas sit in a car before it goes bad?




www.jdpower.com




.

Sorry for the off topic post.


----------



## wooleybooger

I got a box of cornstarch that was opened and half used around 2005 I think. BBD 8/19/15. Still good, no reason for it to deteriorate. I use it occasionally in Asian cooking sauces.


----------



## DoomsDave

wooleybooger said:


> The only thing you need to be concerned about AFAIK is gasoline. It deteriorates relatively quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Can Gas Sit in a Car Before it Goes Bad?
> 
> 
> What happens to the gasoline inside vehicles when it stagnates for weeks or even months? How long can gas sit in a car before it goes bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jdpower.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry for the off topic post.


This is also germane to lawn mowers, chainsaws, etc.


----------



## Startingover

wooleybooger said:


> The only thing you need to be concerned about AFAIK is gasoline. It deteriorates relatively quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Long Can Gas Sit in a Car Before it Goes Bad?
> 
> 
> What happens to the gasoline inside vehicles when it stagnates for weeks or even months? How long can gas sit in a car before it goes bad?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jdpower.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry for the off topic post.


I learned on here not to leave gas in my mower over winter. Bad for carburetor. It’s a little hard to judge sometimes in the fall if my last mowing was to be the last or if I’d have to mow one more time before spring so in the fall instead of keeping my mower full I just put in a little bit at a time.


----------



## wooleybooger

Yep, I fill the car when it gets down between 1/2 and 3/4 full since we don't drive much anymore. Occasionally run it down some lower to put more fresh gas in it. I have one lawn mower I'll need to remove the gas tank and clean before I try to start it again but I'm not worried about it, don't really need it anymore.


----------



## J. V.

Startingover said:


> I learned on here not to leave gas in my mower over winter. Bad for carburetor. It’s a little hard to judge sometimes in the fall if my last mowing was to be the last or if I’d have to mow one more time before spring so in the fall instead of keeping my mower full I just put in a little bit at a time.


If your mower has no fuel shut off, you can add some fuel stabilizer in the fall and your gas will be fine until spring. However its advisable to run it now and again during winter or when you are not using it for long periods.
Easier said than done.

My generator and pressure washer both have a fuel shut off. When I am done using them, I turn off the fuel and let the engine run out of gas. I haven't used my generator for years. But I add stabilizer and run it for awhile then turn off the fuel.
When I'm done with my pressure washer I treat it the same way.
My smaller engines do not have a fuel shut off. So I pour out as much gas as I can then run until it dies. They all get treatment with stabilizer. My lawn tractoir does not have one either. So I treat the fuel in the fall.
I have also started using pure gas without ethanol for my equipment. Since gas is so high I run regular gas until fall. Then run ethanol free and stabilizer until there is no more mowing to do..
Nothing worse that trying to start something unsuccessfully in spring.


----------



## jimn

I use a fair amount of corn starch for sauces (Asian and otherwise), shrimp and chicken velveting before stir frying or frying in oil Etc. Not sure the expiration date really matters as long as it stored properly. Other things like baking soda, baking Powder the expiration date is important. The performance of these will decrease over time and work unreliably. Dried herbs in my house get thrown out after 6 months . Dried powered spices after 1 year. I intentionally buys one I don’t use in the smallest container possible. I will take half the contents of a larger bottle and freeze it. When the shelf life of the unfrozen has expired, I take some of the frozen for, the freezer and store it in the bottle on the shelf.


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> What the heck?
> 
> We needed cornstarch yesterday and mine expired last year and if I’m going to the trouble to cook I prefer not using expired ingredients.
> 
> I’ve always had a little 4” tall container of corn starch. Yesterday one brand was completely sold out and then the other brand where the small containers were that shelf was empty. I had to buy a 16 ounce container.
> 
> What a strange thing for the stores to be out of.


I was really concerned about my Kaki


Startingover said:


> What the heck?
> 
> We needed cornstarch yesterday and mine expired last year and if I’m going to the trouble to cook I prefer not using expired ingredients.
> 
> I’ve always had a little 4” tall container of corn starch. Yesterday one brand was completely sold out and then the other brand where the small containers were that shelf was empty. I had to buy a 16 ounce container.
> 
> What a strange thing for the stores to be out of.





Startingover said:


> What the heck?
> 
> We needed cornstarch yesterday and mine expired last year and if I’m going to the trouble to cook I prefer not using expired ingredients.
> 
> I’ve always had a little 4” tall container of corn starch. Yesterday one brand was completely sold out and then the other brand where the small containers were that shelf was empty. I had to buy a 16 ounce container.
> 
> What a strange thing for the stores to be out of.


OH NO ,what about my Khki trousers and shirts , then the wife said U DUMMY , corn starch is for food .


----------



## Startingover

SeniorSitizen said:


> I was really concerned about my Kaki
> 
> 
> OH NO ,what about my Khki trousers and shirts , then the wife said U DUMMY , corn starch is for food .


My mother used to starch my clothes and other things. Back when I ironed I used to have a can of spray starch that made things look nicer. Now wrinkles don’t bother me ( except in my face).


----------



## SeniorSitizen

Startingover said:


> My mother used to starch my clothes and other things. Back when I ironed I used to have a can of spray starch that made things look nicer. Now wrinkles don’t bother me ( except in my face).


I suspect my mom rubbed corn starch on my face when i was a baby because i don't have wrinkles . I get
ID'd buying senior coffee .  Strangers think my wife is my great grandmother .😁

If you believe this i'll sell ya the Golden Gate Bridge . Well , the no wrinkles is at least true .


----------

